# baby seat.?????



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

i know a bady seat will fit in thte back, but what about a stroller in the cargo area.. it looks smaller than our current wife's mazda 3 sedan, but not really sure.. were thinking about buying one, but want to know if it will fit any one with some experience out there? thanks!


----------



## ewongkaizen (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: baby seat.????? (Turbo99jetta)*

Are you sure yer in the right A3 forum?

If yer thinking of a 2006-2007 Audi A3 you wnat this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=548


----------

